# Odor Control?



## jackson1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello,

I've been reading like a mad man. Great forum, thanks for all the good info so far. 

I have odor concerns as i have kids at home and before i invest in my grow room i want to at least talk about order and what to expect. I've read the odor control sticky and have plans of venting, using the DIY carbon filter and the DIY odor neutralizer, a UV bulb in the grow room, etc. 

As long as i control the order i am doing a 3x5x2 sealed grow cabinet with intake and exhaust. I am 99% sure i'm going with MP's coco coir buckets and haven't decided 100% on lighting yet.

As long as you tell me that i can control the smell i'm moving forward and if it's ok with you all will use this thread as a first build and grow and would like to kind of build with you as i go. 

I think it is much more helpful to jump in and do it all the while gaining knowledge, opinions and insite through the grow.

I am only in the design stage, have my spot picked and grow box designed i will build laid out and working on a full grow plan.

Thank you in advance for any and all help starting with odor control.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 28, 2009)

i think if you go with 1 of these http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11420 and maybe a couple of these http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17337 strategically placed you should be fine.... 

remember, the cooler you can keep the environment the better in regards to smell.... the essential oils volatize at high temps and odor kicks up quick.... however, some strains just stink no matter what stage their in....

oh yeah, welcome to MP!


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Nov 28, 2009)

I did the muffin fan....Holy crap did it help out


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 28, 2009)

Lets see the plans!  I use a can filter and a jar of Ona gel, and I have no odor, until the door is opened.  NL#5 is a good strain for a beginner, and is low odor, very respectable yeild.  I have the Dr.Atomic NL, will be germing it when my C99/AK47 is 2/3 of the way done....so show us the plans, and we'll see if we can help.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 29, 2009)

imho my 33lb carbon can filter is the best $$ I've spent in my grow room as far as peace of mind goes.  I'm not much of a DIY guy... it's more than enuf for me to get the duct up in the first place, lol...   but I'm sure the DIY filters work just as well.  As long as you keep your air constantly circulating thru your filter or put the filter inline with your ventilation you wont smell anything outside of your grow room.  I'd suggest going with a filter a bit bigger than is rated for your space if you want to effortlessly deal with odors in your grow room.

Peace!


----------



## jackson1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far. The carbon filter either diy or store bought is on my list for sure, it just makes me feel better the hear others say it does the job. I will also make the bucket neutralizer as well. 

I will post my specs and pics of my grow area soon. Also, every time i think i choose a light option, i go back to something else. My grow space is 3'w x 2' d x 5' t. I am thinking about one or even two if needed LED UV UFO lights plus probably 4 CFL's but haven't decided on the size yet. 

Any comments on lighting? It's like anything else i've read about this, there are a lot ofopinions on all kinds of lighting, growing methods, hydro, soil, nutes, etc that it is utterly confusing at times.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 30, 2009)

you could go with a 400 MH or HPS and get the max amount of usable light for your space.... you could even get good yields in that size with a 250 watter....

if heat is an issue i'd go with the cfl's.... or, better yet, look into some T5's....


----------

